# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Magia para niños de 5 a 7 años?

## magustin

buenas, me llamo agus y tengo 14 años.llevo un tiempo en esto de la magia, y me han pedido que hagas un pequeño espectaculo en la fiesta de cumple de mi primo. que me recomendariais para niños de 5 a 7 años?
gracias de antemano

----------


## mago andres

yo con niños de esa edad hago una rutina con cuerdas rota y recompuesta hago el coloring book un poco de pañuelos y fp ,aros chinos ,nieve china y rutina con bolsa de cambio

un saludo !!!!!!

----------


## Némesis

Yo no te aconsejo que lo hagas.

El público infantil es el más difícil de todos los que existen. Si no me crees, pásate por los hilos fijos que escribió Ignoto y te convencerás. Si encima dices que son menores de siete años, pues ya ni te cuento.

Por otro lado, si dices que tienes 14 años (y según creo eso significa que estás empezando), lanzarte a un escenario tan complicado con tan poquita experiencia es muy arriesgado. Guárdalo para cuando sepas más.

Si decides pasarte mi consejo por los pilindonguis, al menos lee un poco de teoría sobre la actitud del mago en la magia de escena, aunque en tan poco tiempo no podrás asumirlo bien.

Sólo es un consejo... Tú mismo.

----------


## magustin

gracias por los consejos, creo que ya no tengo tantas ganas de hacer el espectaculo.. mejor estudiar mas, porque segun lo que decis por aqui los chavalines son unas mini bestias jejeje. lo dejo para, como minimo su siguiente cumpleaños, que un poco mas mayores supongo que ira mejor...

----------


## toletum91zgz

.....

----------


## magustin

Buenas. Al final ha habido un giro radical de la situacion. Hace poco fue mi cumpleaños, y un tio mioque no habia podido venir, como sabe que me gusta la magia, me compro un monton de articulos, la verdad es que se gasto una pasta. Aunque solo tuve 2 dias para practicar, los trucos eran muy sencillos, pero espectaculares y al final decidi hacer el espectaculo. Duro media hora, y les gusto mucho a todos, y al final, como me tenia que quedar un rato mas, que era el cumpleaños de mi primo, algunos de los adultos que habia me preguntaron si les podia hacer algun truco mas con cartas, y yo como hago bastante cartomagia acepte y todos estaban pendientes, mas que los peques de pillarme el truco, pero no acertaron ni uno jajaja. Me quede muy contento con la actuacion, y ademas muchos de los padres que habia por alli me pidieron el telefono para llamarme para las fiestas de sus hijos. Yo no sabia que decir, ya que ese era mi primer espectaculo, pero mi madre fue y se puso a decir el numero a todas las madres , yo le pregunte que hacia y ella me contesto:" Mejor que practiques, porque te llamaran todos los dias" Y al final me dije a mi mismo Por que dudo? si yo siempre he querido hacer esto. Y ahora me paso el dia perfeccionando las rutinas para volver a actuar.Que giros que da la vida! 

P.D: La "Tormenta de nieve" yo la presente como el truco que hacia Jorge Blass en Nada x Aqui, pero me gustaria saber si alguien sabe alguna otra forma de presentar esta rutina

Gracias y salu2

----------


## BusyMan

Y luego la pobre madre toda la tarde con la escoba...

----------


## Martin Almada

En los salones de fiesta, para que no se enojen, yo digo que es papel de seda china, que se barre rapido, jejeje

----------

